# Second try Watermelon Shea Butter Soap



## lathertech (Nov 30, 2010)

http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/7664/img64090.jpg






www.lathertech.com


----------



## PrairieCraft (Nov 30, 2010)

That is the most awesome watermelon soap I have ever seen.  What a great job.  Very envious of your skills, I can't even get a simple swirl down.  Love the realistic looking rind.  WOW :shock:


----------



## zilke (Nov 30, 2010)

That soap looks neat-o, give me some salt and i am ready to eat


----------



## lathertech (Nov 30, 2010)

Not as difficult as it may seem.  just an uncolored thin layer at the bottom, follow by a layer of pink.  Then pipe on black lines, then another layer of pink.  Then more black lines then more pink.  The green is painted on later with a semi dry brush and colorant.



www.lathertech.com


----------



## newbie (Nov 30, 2010)

That's great! you got the watermelon pink just right!


----------



## peechee (Nov 30, 2010)

omgah thats beautiful!


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 30, 2010)

That's the most realistic watermelon soap I have ever seen!


----------



## tomara (Nov 30, 2010)

Simply Stunning..and you have a nice website too!!


----------



## pgnlady (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow, wow, wow... love it.  Ok stupid question is it scented watermelon too?


----------



## jdranch (Nov 30, 2010)

wow! really great job!


----------



## llineb (Nov 30, 2010)

are you sure that's soap...great job!


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 30, 2010)

Are you selling it? I want one.


----------



## MrsFusion (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice job!  Looks great!!!


----------



## punkflash54 (Dec 1, 2010)

wow! fantastic soap!!


----------



## coral (Dec 1, 2010)

That looks great


----------



## lathertech (Dec 1, 2010)

pgnlady said:
			
		

> Wow, wow, wow... love it.  Ok stupid question is it scented watermelon too?





It is scented watermelon.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Dec 1, 2010)

Looks amazing!


----------



## Sibi (Dec 1, 2010)

Your watermelon soap is amazing!!  It's so realistic that if I saw it I wouldn've taken a bite!!!


----------



## Bean13 (Dec 1, 2010)

Jaw dropping.  Just perfect.


----------



## kaelily (Dec 1, 2010)

amazing!


----------



## lathertech (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ewenique (Dec 1, 2010)

Yummy!  Wish I could smell it, too.


----------



## DMCC (Dec 1, 2010)

WOW!  So realistic looking.  I can almost smell it - Fabulous job!  All of your soaps are very nice as well as your web site.


----------



## evatgirl73 (Dec 1, 2010)

Super cool!!!


----------



## Bama (Dec 2, 2010)

That is  art.  Very impressed


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 3, 2010)

Top job. I'd buy it.  :wink:


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 8, 2010)

I bought a bar and it looks just as great in person and smells good too. Congrats on a job well done!


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks amazing !!!!!!


----------

